# Need Help Figuring out tank set up



## Casper565 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just up sized to a 55 gal tank for my Oscars and the tank came with a large PVC connector to the back upper left side and I know it must be for jets or filter of some kind and I just cant seem to find out which one. Large black cirular connector ring that opens into the back tank, then thats connected to a pvc connector that drops down about 6-8 inchesin the back of the tank.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds like you found a tank with an overflow. I could confirm with a picture. But without a picture this is the best i can do.


----------



## Casper565 (Aug 3, 2009)

I posted picture in my gallery maybe you can explain what this is suppose to do for my tank ?
Gena


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Wheres the pic, your gallery seems empty. Make sure you click submit on step 2 of uploading to the gallery.


----------



## Casper565 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, I have two posted pics in my gallery that I can view with different computers so they are there.... Hope someone can help with set up cause I am in the beginning stages of determining the type os filtration system I want to use. All suggestions are appreciated. I love to have jets where the water is rockin any suggestions there I would appreciate*w3


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

that looks like an overflow or closed loop to me.

An overflow would go down below the tank to a sump/refugium where plants and filters could be away from the display tank.

A closed loop just connects that pipe to a pump to return the pumped water directly to the tank.

I think it is an overflow for a sump system but could be either.

my .02


----------

